# Almond Leaves



## Krishs Bettas (20 Aug 2009)

Do they lower the GH and KH of the water.
I know they make the water turn a golden brown colour. So would a black carbon pad get  rid of that colour?


----------



## JamesC (20 Aug 2009)

I would say they lower KH by releasing acids, but I doubt that the GH would change much if at all.

The carbon would most likely remove the colour but also would probably also remove the other compounds released by the leaves so in effect neutralising the effect of adding the leaves anyway.

James


----------



## Ed Seeley (20 Aug 2009)

They are also claimed by some to have an anti-bacterial property (something peat is also claimed to do).  For this reason I wouldn't use carbon if you have them.  If you want leaves with less tannins then use some beech or oak leaves (I have used Red Oak - an american species often grown in parks over here - which are larger and look more tropical).


----------

